# Lock 4 Canal Fulton???



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm heading to the Akron area tomorrow, and I want to stop in my hometown Canal Fulton for some fishing at Lock 4. Does anyone know if the trout are still biting there? If so, what are they biting on?

Thanks


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

CF is my home town too. Grew up out there fishing about everyday as a kid. The trout are long gone by now. I never did real good at the lock. Caught a few good bass, lots of smaller panfish and catfish. Try the tusc behind there also. Good luck


----------



## ckoy (Jun 2, 2011)

I surprised to catch 2 trout in the river near the lock last Sunday. I cant say that there are a lot of them but I manged 2 somehow.


----------



## crimsonpony (Jun 3, 2013)

The wife and I decided we'd go bluegill/trout fishing at lock 4 on 5-29. We didnt catch Trout. we saw one surface, along with a catfish, but all we caught was about 13 bluegill. we took them home and I almost had them all filleted and then we saw them...... little white worms embedded in the meat of the fish. totally ruined our appetite for fish. Cooked them and fed them to the cat. I dont think I will go back. Maybe I'd go the day they release trout, but that ruined it for me.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder what those worms are? Did you take any pictures?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crimsonpony (Jun 3, 2013)

WadeontheWater said:


> I wonder what those worms are? Did you take any pictures?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


no pictures, but i found a pic of em online. wethis is what we found. there were a lot too. https://www.google.com/search?q=white+worms+in+bluegill&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Ab2sUYj1PILPywGznYHwBA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1840&bih=848#tbm=isch&sa=1&q=white+worms+in+fish&oq=white+worms+in+fish&gs_l=img.3..0l3j0i5l3j0i24l3.25242.25801.0.26080.4.4.0.0.0.0.92.273.4.4.0...0.0...1c.1.15.img.MVgckWNQT50&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47244034,d.aWc&fp=f0f811461af4fd50&biw=1840&bih=848&facrc=_&imgrc=BBSGEWzGxdwqHM%3A%3BoYOpQgVPyYnFBM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.arrse.co.uk%252Fattachment.php%253Fattachmentid%253D85321%2526d%253D1344620890%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.arrse.co.uk%252Fcookery%252F186050-wtf-little-white-worms-my-fish-ugh.html%3B720%3B540


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

I used to find those in bluegill and bass l the time. Usually in farm ponds where the water is more stagnant. They are called encysted metacercariae. I believe their life cycle goes-birds-snails-fish-birds. You could cut them out of the meat and then cook, but I don't. Creeps me out just thinking of those little grubs finding their way into my stomach.


----------

